# Timberland Real or Fake?



## Mr.B (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi all, I hope some of you can help me, is this "timberland" watch real or fake?. Should the movement be marked tmx Philippines because it is.


----------



## Bananagram (Sep 19, 2012)

Discussion of fake watches is against the rules here. But, for what it's worth, I doubt anyone would fake a Timberland watch.


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

Seriously ... you are asking if your obviously used Timberland watch is a fake ..with a jewelers loupe sitting along side the watch that you opened the back to expose the movement .... T R O L L ....


----------



## Mr.B (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes i opened the used Timberland watch and i own a jewelers loop!!!!!!,How does that make me a Troll ?. Get over your self.


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

iF YOU PUT A NEW BATTERY IN THE WATCH YOU JUST DOUBLED IT'S VALUE .... I did hear that the same group that hacked Sony are reproducing Timberland and Hush Puppy watches , I would take it to an AD to verify its authenticity ...
I am VERY much over myself , thanks for asking


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

I know I've seen other what I consider fashion brand watches with movements made in Philippines, so it seems reasonable. Plus, they may re-shop their movement supplier every year, so even if you see other Timberlands with movments from other countries, that wouldn't necessarily mean this isn't genuine.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Is this what it's come to?

Soon, I'll be asking if the Parnis I bought is fake.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Mr.B said:


> Yes i opened the used Timberland watch and i own a jewelers loop!!!!!!,How does that make me a Troll ?. Get over your self.


Ok, relax, you're not a troll. However, the point should be well-taken that it is EXTRAORDINARILY unlikely that someone would fake a Timberland watch.

Let's stop calling each other trolls, particularly when there are such better put-downs out there. Let's use those instead. Scientists have done wonderful work in the field of human insult technology lately.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

u2bdet said:


> iF YOU PUT A NEW BATTERY IN THE WATCH YOU JUST DOUBLED IT'S VALUE .... I did hear that the same group that hacked Sony are reproducing Timberland and Hush Puppy watches , I would take it to an AD to verify its authenticity ...
> I am VERY much over myself , thanks for asking


There's wit, and then there's just lowbrow base crudeness.

This is not wit.


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

from my own personal and limited professional experience working in the industry, I have never come across a fake Timberland,

so I'm assuming that your watch is safe/real.

BTW, just because the OP owns a loup (and a jeweler) does not mean he's an expert on all thing watches


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

and not everyone in this planet would know which watch brands are faked or none at all,

just because they do not own that bit of knowledge does not give people the right to be crude or condescending,

there are many things that I do not know, and I just hope that if/when I do ask a certain question, I would receive a valid, respectful answer ... but then I suppose that depends on who I asked.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

aardvarkbark said:


> I know I've seen other what I consider fashion brand watches with movements made in Philippines, so it seems reasonable. Plus, they may re-shop their movement supplier every year, so even if you see other Timberlands with movments from other countries, that wouldn't necessarily mean this isn't genuine.


Yes - "Fashion" watches are just that - form over function! I love going into department store jewelry departments rife with glass cases stuffed with fashion watches and asking them "Do you know who really made this watch?"


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

My reply was not submitted to be insulting but in fact WIT , based on my observations of the photo posted of a used Timberland watch , with the caseback opened , one would not necessarily own a jewelers loupe unless one had some interest in watchmaking or jewelry, the OP did not state he had interest in verifying a recent purchase or just pulled put a used watch from his watchbox opened the back and posted just to post ...
In fact questioning the authenticity of a used Timberland watch is kind of funny ...

So lets just all lighten up !


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Your Timberland watch features the Indiglo screen illumination technology that is associated with Timex, so it should come as no surprise that it features a TMX movement. It is absolutely genuine.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

ari.seoul said:


> from my own personal and limited professional experience working in the industry, I have never come across a fake Timberland,
> 
> so I'm assuming that your watch is safe/real.
> 
> BTW, just because the OP owns a loup (and a jeweler) does not mean he's an expert on all thing watches


This is true. I own a loupe, and I mostly use it for looking at the lines on the inside of my hand.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

That would be 'Big 5' sporting goods, the "duhs" would be defining.


u2bdet said:


> iF YOU PUT A NEW BATTERY IN THE WATCH YOU JUST DOUBLED IT'S VALUE .... I did hear that the same group that hacked Sony are reproducing Timberland and Hush Puppy watches , I would take it to an AD to verify its authenticity ...
> I am VERY much over myself , thanks for asking


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thread moved.


----------

